# Toronto Reserve Recruiting



## erik.hillis (17 Nov 2008)

Does anyone know if any of the following regiments are recruiting?

- Queens Own Rifles of Canada
- Royal Regiment of Canada
- 48th Highlanders
- Toronto Scottish

Today I went to the CFRC in Oshawa and the recruiter told me I needed to find a regiment that was looking for recruits. I was given a sheet of 32nd CBG regiments and called the recruitment office a few times (e-mailed as well), but the Sarge (at the extension listed on the paper) wasn't there. I also tried the number on the QOR website but I got a "number is not in service" recording... so it's not in service or I dialed the wrong number twice, which is a possibility. The e-mail to them also bounced back with an error message.

I'll be calling again at 4:30 and if that doesn't work I'll try again tomorrow, but if anyone knows please pass it on to me. If I get it sorted before anyone replies I'll edit my post.

Thanks
-E

Edit: I know the Ontario Regiment (closest to me) is based in Oshawa, but the recruiter I spoke to said they were not looking for newbies at the moment. I'm looking for an infantry regiment at close proximity to the GO or subway line - thats why I narrowed it down to those four regiments.


----------



## Blindspot (18 Nov 2008)

Do not trust the word of any source other than the person(s) directly responsible for recruiting in the unit you are inquiring about. CFRC doesn't have a clue. Even if you talk to a member of a unit (you're interested in) that happens to be working at CFRC, take what they say with a grain of salt. Trust me on that. Your first point of contact should be the unit recruiter. If you can't find the recruiter's number, call the unit's main number during parade night and ask to be transferred to the recruiter. Better yet, go down to the armoury in person wearing business casual. Make a mature impression.

In the case of the QOR, I was down at Moss Park about 2 months ago asking if they had received my file (of course they hadn't). The 411 I was given by the recruiter himself was that after your application was completed and sent back to the unit, they would make you undergo a second interview and the para physical test as they "weren't hurting for people wanting to join". I won't bore you with the SNAFU at CFRC after that. 

But my caveat to you is find out for yourself always. One hand doesn't seem to know what the other is doing sometimes (most times with my recruiting adventure). Good luck!


----------



## Brando613 (18 Nov 2008)

If you are interested in joining the QOR, here is the number:
(416)635-4440
Ext. 4841
I can tell you that they are VERY picky about who they accept...It took about 3 months back and forth to the recruiting center before I finally got my file downloaded to the unit, then another month before I was called in for an interview and another physical...Out of a ton of applicants, the recruiter at the QOR only took 5 of us...It is a unit worth fighting to get into though, I have never been happier!

In terms of your recruiting center, they don't seem too helpful, When I was signing up in August, they gave me all the forms I needed to fill out, and simply asked me what unit I wanted to join!


----------



## erik.hillis (18 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll be doing some dialing tomorrow.

While I would be proud to serve with any of those regiments, QOR would be my first pick.

Is the medical/physical/cfat/interview/etc. done with the regiment or through the CFRC? I'm really not clear on that.


----------



## Brando613 (18 Nov 2008)

Once you fill out the application (Which you should get from CFRC), the recruiting center (CFRC) will conduct your aptitude test, your fitness test, your medical, and an interview...They will send the results and other forms to Ottawa, and a few weeks later you will get a call telling you all is good and that they have or will be downloading your file to the unit of your choice...
From there every unit differs, for the QOR you will be called (hopefully) as soon as possible and scheduled for an interview and an additional fitness test with the QOR recruiter...


----------



## tree hugger (18 Nov 2008)

If you're in Oshawa, the QOR's have a company in Scarborough - 401 and Markham area.  They may have different recruiting spots to fill.


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO (12 Dec 2008)

Blindspot, 
I invite you to come into the CFRC to talk to the dozens of reserve recruiters that we have working in the office to find out how much we know and how much we don't know.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised that we have 32 Brigade recruiters from multiple regiments and HMCS YORK working alongside us to ensure that we get the most up to date information and to assist in processing the thousands of files that we get.  Your advice to this person is very sound - that he should go or call the various regiments to research on his own the many possibilities and potential employment.  Your criticism of the recruiting centre is not helpful and probably could have been left out and yet you would still get your sage advice across.


----------



## Blindspot (12 Dec 2008)

Rec Centre Toronto CO said:
			
		

> Blindspot,
> I invite you to come into the CFRC to talk to the dozens of reserve recruiters that we have working in the office to find out how much we know and how much we don't know.



Rec Centre Toronto CO,

PM inbound.


----------



## erik.hillis (26 Mar 2009)

Still haven't heard back from 32 cbg recruiting.

Did they hibernate over the winter? if so, when do they home outa their cave? :-\

I'm gonna be an old man by the time, and if, I get in.


----------



## jp86 (27 Mar 2009)

erikh said:
			
		

> Still haven't heard back from 32 cbg recruiting.



Are you talking about the recruiters at the CFRC?  I think the general rule is, don't ever expect to _hear back_ from a CFRC.  You need to call _them_, and if you don't get through to a person, try again later.  And of course, going in to the centre in person boosts your chances of getting what you need (a CFAT or PSO interview booking, etc) considerably.


----------



## erik.hillis (27 Mar 2009)

Hi

I went to CFRC Oshawa a while ago. They told me that I myself need to find a regiment that was recruiting in order for my application to be processed. I was given a list of 32nd CBG regiments with a recruitment number and e-mail. Called them 4 or 5 times, e-mailed months ago (and earlier this week)... swing and miss.


----------



## kitrad1 (27 Mar 2009)

Your CFRC is not responsible for finding applicants for the Reserve unit. Attraction is a Reserve unit responsibility...processing those files is the CFRC's responsibility. Normally, based on the amount of funding avail (and a number of other factors, such as unit requirements, etc), the Reserve unit will know how many people they can hire and in what occupations. As the CO of CFRC Toronto stated some time ago, there are 32 CBG recruiters working in the CFRC specifically on Reserve Recruiting...give them a call.


----------



## erik.hillis (29 Mar 2009)

I've been thinking about dropping the reserve idea, going instead for the regular force.


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO (30 Mar 2009)

Try HMCS YORK, they're hiring.  With no army reserve BMQ this summer, the best option is to go Navy for the Toronto area.


----------



## kratz (30 Mar 2009)

I PM'd the suggestion to try HMCS YORK, providing the contact information and he is determined to go Infantry. So all the best to his efforts.


----------



## ex_coelis (30 Mar 2009)

I've got a better idea; why don't you go to Fort York Armoury (660 Fleet Street West, second last stop on 509 Streetcar from Union Station) and speak with the current 32 CBG recruiter, Sgt D Hensman, who has all the information on how many spots each unit currently has? Would that make more sense than sending emails to non-existing email addresses or calling no-longer in service phone numbers? His hours are Monday to Thursday, 1000-1600 and his contact is 416 203 4600 ext 4615


----------



## erik.hillis (30 Mar 2009)

Yes, I'm going for infantry. Plus I've decided to go regular force, so the thread can now be closed (or ignored). :nod:


----------

